# Carmelo Anthony knocked unconscious in third quarter, still finishes game



## truebluefan

> The Nuggets' star player was woozier than a Mardi Gras hangover. Down 11, his team hadn't made a basket in 11 minutes. Two post players were in sport coats. The coach was back in Denver for his final chemotherapy session, while the acting head coach stood in pain on the sideline, grimacing with kidney pain.
> 
> There were seven minutes left in Wednesday night's fourth quarter, and this thing was over.
> 
> So how did Denver possibly win?
> 
> "It was just guts," Chauncey Billups said.


Read more: http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_14841319#ixzz0kVkMRkAR


----------



## BlakeJesus

Loved Anthony in college, disliked him once he got to the NBA. But this story? That's ****in' badass.


----------

